# Apple TV: impossible de me connecter à mon compte YouTube



## Sylvie1979 (11 Mars 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un nouveau "petit" problème qui m'amène et après avoir passé plusieurs heures à plancher toute seule dans mon coin sur le sujet, je ne trouve pas de solutions. J'ai besoin de votre aide :rateau:

En résumé: 
Je possède l'APPLE TV (1 je pense...). 
Et il y a pas mal d'années, j'ai créé un compte sur YouTube. Entre temps, j'ai aussi créé un compte Google+ 

C'était sans m'apercevoir tout de suite que Google+ proposait (voir imposait) la création d'un compte unique pour tous ses services y compris YouTube et je me suis retrouvée avec deux identifiants pour YouTube (mon plus ancien appelé "Colibri1979" et celui créé lors de l'ouverture de mon compte Google+ alias "Sylvie").

Pendant un court temps, sur l'AppleTV, j'avais accès à mon compte YouTube "Colibri1979" (avec mes vidéos postées, mes favoris, mes abonnements). 

Et puis un jour, malheureusement après une mise à jour de l'AppleTV, YouTube sur AppleTV m'a redemandé mon MDP pour avoir à nouveau accès à mon compte. Plus moyen de mettre la main dessus et pas moyen de trouver la solution pour le regénérer via YouTube. On passe toujours par Google+. 
Je me dis, bon ok, pas grave .... ! Je vais me connecter avec mon 2e identifiant qui s'est créé avec mon compte Google+. Et là... surprise, j'ai un message de l'Apple TV/YouTube qui me dit qu'il n'est pas possible de se connecter avec un compte Google !!!Là je crise !! 
Pendant des heures, j'ai essayé d'autres combinaisons, j'ai tenté de réinitialiser mon MDP  , j'ai tenté de me créer un compte YouTube sans passer par Google+ , j'ai cherché des réponses sur le net mais en vain... Mais rien à faire ! Je n'arrive à rien...

Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontré le même problème ? Et par miracle, aurait-il trouvé une parade ou une solution ? 

Je râle parce que je suis abonnée à quelques chaînes YouTube qu'il me plaisait de regarder sur la TV de ma cuisine, là où je ne suis pas raccordée à la télédistribution. Sur cet écran là, je n'ai que l'Apple TV.


----------



## Sylvie1979 (14 Mars 2014)

Personne ne rencontre le même souci ? :rose:


----------



## MacMarc (2 Novembre 2014)

Sylvie1979 a dit:


> Personne ne rencontre le même souci ? :rose:



Si, moi... Bon, je réponds un peu tard, mais c'est suite à une mise à jour également.

Je crois que je connais mon mot de passe, mais l'Apple TV me dit que ce n'est pas le bon...

Euh... En fait, j'avais changé de mot de passe récemment, et ne l'avais pas noté...


----------

